# How would you finish this?



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

I have been honing my wood working skills little by little.With some new tools I plan to get and armed with the info I get here I think soon I will be making some nice slingshots.

This WIP is made from a cutting board bamboo core and oak, I think, palm swells.I am looking for advice on how to finish it once all the cutting and sanding is done.

Anyone?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks good! I like Formby's tung oil. It comes in high gloss or low sheen. I wipe it on with a rag, and use steel wool between coats.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Heck yeah! Perfect little shooter. really looks like a great everyday carrier


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks guys!

Like I said its still a WIP, just looking for a few ideas on the finish.

Tung oil is a possibility, I used some on another ss I made, worked ok.I didn't use steel wool between coats perhaps that's why I wasn't super impressed.


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Any finish given will have it's results influenced by the quality of tje sanding. Make sure you sand at least up to 400 grit, wetting a few times the fibres between the change of grits would give you even better results.

Whatever finish you will use, keep in mind that it will amplify any scratches or faults in the wood.

Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9100 folosind Tapatalk


----------

